# Sandblasting/Painting Trailer



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

has anyone here gotten your trailer sandblasted and painted? i'm thinkin about doing it on my own but don't know if it's worth the hassel. how much would it cost a guy to get it just sandblasted you think?


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

if i were you save the hasel of sand blasting aluminum, just strip the paint like we do with airplanes. Go to your local Auto store they should have Aircraft Paint Stripper gets some gloves and mask and paintbrush and brush it on paint comes off with ease little messer but dosent scratch up the bare aluminum like a sandblaster does. Hope this helps.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

If you are looking for the best quality when you are done, sandblasting is the answer. Paint will naturally stick better to an abraded surface over a smooth one. Unless you can acid etch the smooth surface. Acid etching is not a common practice and is spendy.


----------



## flight stopper (Feb 7, 2008)

save your self all that hassel. this is what i did and the paint stuck well.
I scuffed a red trailer with the scotch bright pads,then dusted the whole thing with self etching primer, then painted with a good automotive paint. Cost me about 150 in materials and two days time


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

yea i understand what you guys are talking about put the aluminum is already scratched up in order for the other paint to adhere onto the aluminum so you shouldnt have a problem with the paint sticking to the material. Not to mention just speaking from experince it could cause dislimar metal corriosion and or oxidation of the metal if you sand blast. Just my 2 cents either way im sure it will turn out fine.


----------

